# Very Few Pure Maltese??



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

So I live in DC and have been watching all the dogs lately now that I know we'll be bringing home our baby in a few weeks and I have to say I'm surprised that I'm not sure I've seen a SINGLE real Maltese or at least within the "standard" - most seem to be a mix of some sort. I'm just trying to gauge how big my dog will be and I thought I saw a 5lb dog and the owner told me it was 17lbs LOL! Does anyone else thing finding other Maltese dogs within the "standard" is rare? I'd think I'd see more of them in the city. Not that there is anything wrong with mixes at all - I think they are sooooo cute. I'm just trying to figure out how small/big my dog will actually be - parents are 5lbs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby and :Welcome 1: The Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds and ethical show breeders strive to produce dogs within that standard. A purebred Maltese is not rare but most people get their Malts from backyard breeders, pet stores, and puppy mills. Pet store puppies come from puppy mills. Often these dogs will be mixed with another breed like Bichon or Poodle and are often on the large side when they become adults. Sometimes, these dogs are unscrupulously sold as "purebred" to unsuspecting owners. You will also see super-tiny "tea cups" for sale. There is no such thing as a "tea cup." A good show breeder will know the approximate size of the puppies she produces at adulthood. Size is not guaranteed..but a range can be given. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I very rarely see a "proper" Maltese either. Several people who I have met when I have MiMi out on the town tell me that they have a Malt though. I've met quite a few Maltipoos, I think "they" have been cross-breeding even before the so called designer dog craze. 

You should see if there is a dog show coming up in your area. It is quite exciting to see a lot of long coated Malts and one time, and the way they prance around the ring is a sight to behold.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Same here. In my town I have seen some pretty strange looking dogs passing for Maltese.

Every breed has a standard, a blueprint for what reputable breeders strive to produce. Unfortunately, Maltese are popular with "greeders", people who just breed for profit. They could care less about the standard. Unfortunately, most people don't know the difference between a reputable breeder and a backyard breeder so most of the Maltese you see in the real world are very far from the standard.

We get a lot of posts from newbies asking if their Maltese is purebred. People expect their puppies to grow up looking like the gorgeous little creatures with flowing silky coats they have seen in pictures. They are shocked when their puppy has stick up ears, a curly coat like a Poodle, etc. Many people mistakenly think getting "papers", even AKC papers, are a guarantee of quality.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a dog in my neighborhood that looks like a perfect Maltese, but it's huge! It's a rescue so the lady doesn't know what mix it is. The dog is beautiful, but probably weighs at least 20 pounds. I love to see it when the owner walks it. Laurel look so small beside it, and she weighs 6 pounds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are a couple of excellent articles from Foxstone Maltese you may find interesting:

Maltese Show Dog Versus Maltese Pet.....What is the difference?

Maltese Dog and Puppy Size/Weight...does it matter??


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have had 3 maltese 1 from a petstore another from a BYB (she died at 5) and Mercedes from a show breeder. First picture is Ellie, she was about 8 pounds until she became sick than she was about 6, she was a pretty girl. Next is Edgar, I do believe he is a mix but was bought as a pure breed from a pet store. He is a big boy and weights about 12 pounds and has a curly coat. Last is Mercedes, she is from a show breeder. She was being held for show, she is 7 pounds and has a beautiful silk coat. Of the 3 Mercedes has the best personality and is very social. Edgar is friendly but if he does not know you he will bite. He has to check you out first and then everything is fine. Ellie was very sweet, she was a mommys girl and really only wanted to be with me or my husband. As you can see all three look different.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky is just under 6 lb at a year old. While he might get to 6lb I don't expect him to get much larger than that. My mother in law has a friend who has two maltese that are both over 10 lb.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone. It really is important to go to a reputable breeder. That is the only way to ensure you are getting what you pay for. Most people don't know the difference, when wanting a dog and think they are doing the right thing going anywhere to purchase one and later find out they were misled.

As most have said the standard is 5 - 7 lbs.......also what we feed our puppies and how much does make a difference. I am very careful with what I feed and how much. 

Good luck.....look forward to seeing pics!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> I have had 3 maltese 1 from a petstore another from a BYB (she died at 5) and Mercedes from a show breeder. First picture is Ellie, she was about 8 pounds until she became sick than she was about 6, she was a pretty girl. Next is Edgar, I do believe he is a mix but was bought as a pure breed from a pet store. He is a big boy and weights about 12 pounds and has a curly coat. Last is Mercedes, she is from a show breeder. She was being held for show, she is 7 pounds and has a beautiful silk coat. Of the 3 Mercedes has the best personality and is very social. Edgar is friendly but if he does not know you he will bite. He has to check you out first and then everything is fine. Ellie was very sweet, she was a mommys girl and really only wanted to be with me or my husband. As you can see all three look different.


:goodpost: Cathy & All are :Sooo cute:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is from an excellent breeder and has an impressive pedigree, but she weighs 7 and a half pounds. Although, I weighed the hair I cut off, and it was almost 4 ounces. Can you believe it?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My favorite kind of funny story on this subject. I was walking my two malts ( 4 and 6 lbs) and a woman approaches me and asks what type of dogs they are? I tell her they are maltese dogs. She told me that they couldn't be. She had a "pure berd" Maltese and he was 16 lbs and his hair was curler! I just agreed with her. What can you do.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> My favorite kind of funny story on this subject. I was walking my two malts ( 4 and 6 lbs) and a woman approaches me and asks what type of dogs they are? I tell her they are maltese dogs. She told me that they couldn't be. She had a "pure berd" Maltese and he was 16 lbs and his hair was curler! I just agreed with her. What can you do.


Pam, I think she was mistaken. She had Maltipotomus. Easy to confuse.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sophie is a rescue, so she is most likely not %100 Maltese. However, she looks a lot more pure-bred than some of the Maltese I have seen around here. One lady I saw at PetSmart the other day said her dog was a Maltese. Meanwhile, the dog was no less than 15 pounds, had pointy ears, curly hair, and big tan spots. Sometimes I don't think some people even know what Maltese look like.


----------



## synigal (Jul 21, 2010)

I live in las vegas and have a pure male maltese that weighs about 8 lbs and is considered standard size. My friend has the toy and she only weighs about 4 lbs. we love our toby.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Honestly, I had been looking for a white pomeranian for about a year. They are extremely rare, and I wasnt happy with what I was seeing, and I thought, what breed of dog is all white? I never in a million years thought I would get a maltese because all the ones I have seen just out and about have been, well, ugly. I googled show dog maltese, and BOOM! it was like seeing something I had never seen before. You cant beat a well bred maltese for cuteness. Unfortunately, I dont think many people know this because they see the big, farty, curly haired dog with the nose as long as a german shepherd.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There are a few malts around my neighborhood that are actually within the standard!! I love it!! 

Then my three...Archie is from a pet store and weighs a good 10 lbs...but with a heart of gold.

Abbey came from a small local breeder (many would call her a back yard breeder) she is around 6 1/2 lbs and is healthy.

And Ava came from a show breeder, she was sold because she was too small to show. She's my little doll baby....


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

There are many pure bred malts that are not in standard. I am sure my Rockys coat is not quite as straight as it should be, (it is rather curly when short), and his overbite is no secret, in some pictures you can even see it. He is a little boy but I would love him even if he were 20lb and completely curly coated.

I really do not see any maltese around here. I know of the two I mentioned but yorkies seem far more popular here than maltese.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, to me, pretty is as pretty does. I'm thrilled that Zooey is gorgeous on top of being the sweetest, most loving, smart girl in the world. But to me, if a dog has a great personality, who cares what it looks like? I'm attaching a pic of one of the sweetest dogs I've ever met. Yes, he is totally shaved and is missing an eye (a dog attacked him). I would have adopted him, but he is a poodle/Dachshund mix and I knew my allergies couldn't handle that combo. He did get adopted, though 

Another dog I fell in love with when I used to take pics of shelter dogs was a Doberman/Shepherd mix. He had the personality of a person! He had several people lined up to adopt him, because he was such an awesome dog!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Pam, I think she was mistaken. She had Maltipotomus. Easy to confuse.


OMD a Maltipotomus! You win for the big laugh of the day girl>:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

My Rockstar is from a pet store and looks more Maltese than any other I have seen. He is 5 1/2 pounds and all Maltese. Friends of mine have one and he is 14lbs.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I mos definitely agree that purebred Maltese are probably really difficult to find anymore, unlesd you find a really reputable show breeder. I just took Jayce to the vet today and she said he's got Shih Tzu in him because his tail curls ;;;


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Well, to me, pretty is as pretty does. I'm thrilled that Zooey is gorgeous on top of being the sweetest, most loving, smart girl in the world. But to me, if a dog has a great personality, who cares what it looks like? I'm attaching a pic of one of the sweetest dogs I've ever met. Yes, he is totally shaved and is missing an eye (a dog attacked him). I would have adopted him, but he is a poodle/Dachshund mix and I knew my allergies couldn't handle that combo. He did get adopted, though
> 
> Another dog I fell in love with when I used to take pics of shelter dogs was a Doberman/Shepherd mix. He had the personality of a person! He had several people lined up to adopt him, because he was such an awesome dog!


Elisabeth- everytime I see Zooey's pic, I can't believe she would ever be in a shelter! you can tell how sweet she is even through the pics and she is SO cute! She was simply meant to be with you :-D That little guy's pic totally melts my heart :wub: I agree that personality/temperament trumps looks.

I rarely come across (in person) a purebred maltese, let alone a standard size malt. But, I have had people at the dog park ask me if Obi is a "teacup" size! I just reply nicely, "No, he is a standard size maltese." and leave it at that. I also had a lady who grilled me about his AKC paperwork! She was a bit off-the-wall...I think she was trying to "educate" me about puppymills etc... but she came across very rude. 

I think I am going to be in maltese-heaven at Nationals!


----------



## segue815 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Purchasing a Maltese*

You MUST purchase your Maltese from a reputable breeder. The breeder will be able to give you a ballpark estimate of your puppy's adult weight, based on puppy's birthweight.

My Zoe (so glad there is another Maltese named Zoe!!) is 5.5 lbs. She is on target for breed standard, and has beautiful form and shape. Her sister has just entered the show ring and we are rooting for her!

One thing I learned in my research. When you call on an ad, you can tell if it's a puppy mill. The puppy mill broker doesn't know ANYTHING about the parents of the puppy, and can't give you any solid information about the puppy. They say the puppies are at their "aunt's house" or some ****-n-bull story. Same thing for pet stores. They get their "stock" puppies from puppy mills. These puppies are high risk for genetic disease and health problems because they are not properly cared for. They are also NOT SOCIALIZED which leads to behavior problems galore.

A reputable breeder, on the other hand, will tell you the puppy's bloodline, parent's names and accomplishments, and their temperaments which can predict, somewhat, your puppy's temperament and size. The breeder I got my puppy from weans the puppies and they live on their own (puppy apartment) so they don't suffer from separation anxiety when they are placed in their forever home. They also come pad-trained.

Buying from a reputable breeder is expensive. BUT WORTH IT. There are less health problems, and more of a guarantee of purity and assurance, as well as conformation to breed standard. I saved for a long time to afford my purebred Maltese puppy. Her temperament is pretty much what the breeder predicted. I am so in love with her, and she is my constant, loving companion.

Just sharing my experience, and hope it helps someone. I love this group, and am so glad to be a Maltese Mommy. :wub:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I agree with everyone. It really is important to go to a reputable breeder. That is the only way to ensure you are getting what you pay for. Most people don't know the difference, when wanting a dog and think they are doing the right thing going anywhere to purchase one and later find out they were misled.
> 
> As most have said the standard is 5 - 7 lbs.......also what we feed our puppies and how much does make a difference. I am very careful with what I feed and how much.
> 
> Good luck.....look forward to seeing pics!!


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

I FINALLY saw a pure Maltese yesterday while I was down by the Mall. It was SOOO cute - the owner said she was about 6 pounds and she was just the sweetest dog. The owner did warn me though to make sure we properly socialize our new puppy because I guess her dog barks at other dogs and doesn't get along with them at all! I don't think I can wait another month for our puppy to come home!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> My favorite kind of funny story on this subject. I was walking my two malts ( 4 and 6 lbs) and a woman approaches me and asks what type of dogs they are? I tell her they are maltese dogs. She told me that they couldn't be. She had a "pure berd" Maltese and he was 16 lbs and his hair was curler! I just agreed with her. What can you do.



haha! This has happened to me a few times here. Everyone says she's a 'mini-maltese' or a teacup because she's not over 10 pounds. Bisou is 5.5lbs. 

I had one lady ask if bisou was a pug because her purebred maltese had a very long muzzle like a poodle/bichon and weighed about 15 pounds. I smiled and said, that I guess they were from different lines. but we don't walk by her house anymore-as I try to limit my daily annoyances. 

But nobody here has a maltese with a muzzle is proportional to the head. they're always super long and their eyes are always really close together too. They're mostly from puppy farms or pet shops too, so it's fairly easy to see the difference.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm also getting my puppy in another month and a half. Did you share with SM where your puppy is coming from? There are now quite a few of SMers in the DC area. I think we should do a DC area meet-up/play date.


----------

